# List of Plus-size equestrian retailers



## BigBren (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi all. 
Thought i'd start us off with a thread we can all keep coming back to and adding our finds.

I'll kick us off with - 

https://www.throstlenestsaddlery.co.uk/ (size guide: https://www.throstlenestsaddlery.co.uk/size-guides) [Max size 18]


----------



## AK719 (Feb 20, 2017)

I just ordered a pair of riding tights from saddlebums.com -- I'll let you know if they fit! Haha. I can be difficult for me to find decent riding wear as I'm not just plus-sized, I'm also really short. Saddlebums allows to customize length and rise though so we'll see if that helps.


----------



## Nmcowgirl26 (Mar 10, 2017)

did they fit?


----------

